# Can ANYONE tell me what this is ??!



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

Interesting, I found similar damage to drywall I demoed from my garage walls recently. 
It was on the back side of the drywall between drywall and the stud. Drywall paper and a thin layer of the stud had been chewed away. I assumed it was termite damage, no bodies to identify. 
Your pic isn't clear enough for me to see the exoskeletons or whatever it is.


----------

